# Who has your Heisman Vote?



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Who would you award the 2007 Heisman Trophy to?*​
Darren McFadden (RB-Arkansas)444.44%Colt Brennan (QB - Hawaii)222.22%Tim Tebow (QB - Florida)333.33%Chase Daniel (QB - Missouri)00.00%


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The finalists are out for Saturday's awarding of the Heisman Trophy on ESPN. I'm hoping Timmy Touchdown Tebow wins the Heisman and becomes the first Sophomore ever to do it!

If he doesn't, it has to be McFadden, and the SEC will get its first trophy since Danny Wuerffel won it in 1996.

Thoughts? Fox, you are giving the nod to Brennan, I'm sure.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

there is no doubt who gets my vote.

I wonder who you cast your vote for

D-MAC would have rushed for 2863yds this season if he would have played the teams on Hawaii's schedule


----------

